# 265's on back???



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

hey guys, I am currently running a 19x8 wheel with a 35 offset and 235/35/19 toyo proxes on the rears with no rubbing at all but I want to get new rims and run 265/30/19 toyo TI-R on the back, it is also a 19x8 and I have the option of selecting 40 or 45 offset all around, what offset would better? can I get away with 40 offsets or should I go with the 40 offset? thanks in advanced everyone, T.............


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> hey guys, I am currently running a 19x8 wheel with a 35 offset and 235/35/19 toyo proxes on the rears with no rubbing at all but I want to get new rims and run 265/30/19 toyo TI-R on the back, it is also a 19x8 and I have the option of selecting 40 or 45 offset all around, what offset would better? can I get away with 40 offsets or should I go with the 40 offset? thanks in advanced everyone, T.............


I was at Discount Tire today. The counter guy said he had gotten 265's on 8" rims for Mustangs and they do not look ballooned. I bought some 8.5" rims and was going to go 255 on the back. After talking with this guy, he ordered the 265s and 255s for me. If the 265's do not fit or look bad, I'll go with the 255's. If you can hold on for a week (to get the tires shipped), I'll let you know how I turned out.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Tommy, our stock offset is around 40 or so. I run 245/35-19's front and 265/30-19's rear but my 9.5's had to around 45mm I think. I also run special coil-overs from down under. Check out http://suspensiontechnology.com.au/products2.html they're pricey but worth every penny!


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

good to know guys, thanks for the replies


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Tires came in today. Mounted the 265s on the back, I was REALLY surprised the tires did not looked ballooned on 8.5" rims. Actually looked sweet! Stayed with 235s on the front, had a "two fingers" gap from the strut.

A couple things. The 265s seemed to push the tire out to where the lip of the fender would hit the tire if the fender lowered enough. There was still a "3 fingers wide" gap between the tire and fender, however, I do have concerns about rubbing. I do not think even rolling the fender would alleviate this. Secondly, the rims I purchased, as luck would have it, one rim had the wrong bolt pattern. Another rim is ordered and should be available by the weekend.

I am going to have to test if "3 fingers wide" is enough due to suspension collapse under hard accels, with passengers, and a full tank of gas. Otherwise, the choice is to go back to 245s or stiffen up the rear suspension. The good news is the tire place said if I rubbed, they'd take the 265s off and get me what would work.

I'll post updates hopefully soon.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

edysinger said:


> Tires came in today. Mounted the 265s on the back, I was REALLY surprised the tires did not looked ballooned on 8.5" rims. Actually looked sweet! Stayed with 235s on the front, had a "two fingers" gap from the strut.
> 
> A couple things. The 265s seemed to push the tire out to where the lip of the fender would hit the tire if the fender lowered enough. There was still a "3 fingers wide" gap between the tire and fender, however, I do have concerns about rubbing. I do not think even rolling the fender would alleviate this. Secondly, the rims I purchased, as luck would have it, one rim had the wrong bolt pattern. Another rim is ordered and should be available by the weekend.
> 
> ...


cool, thanks for the update, what offsets are your rears?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> cool, thanks for the update, what offsets are your rears?


Ok, updates, tires/rims are on.

I have 18x8.5" with 265-35s on the back and 235-40s on front. The offset is 40mm on the rims. There is a problem, with the rim width/offset, the tires stuck out so not even rolling the fender would work (90% sure). The tire edge was almost even with the fender. I ended up stiffening the suspension so there is a ~2" gap between tire and fender and very little suspension collapse. I tried different maneuvers with a lot of weight and there has not been any rub.


----------



## Confuc1ous (Feb 23, 2005)

Can you take some pictures?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Wouldn't you know, camera batteries were dead. Pics attached.


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

How did you modify the suspension? Does it effect ride quality? By the way, that is one sweeeeeeeet ride!!


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, the rims set the car off and I get compliments. 

I had ordered aftermarket rear springs with stock ride height. The rear suspension does not collapse now like the stock springs. I have had 3 people in the car, going over speed bumps with no rub. I do keep checking though. The ride is a little stiffer but definitely not bad.


----------

